# Non credo agli oroscopi



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2017)

Da sempre mi diverte leggere gli oroscopi senza dare loro alcun peso. In 6 giorni del 2017 ho capito che ho fatto bene. 
Minchia se quest'anno è l'anno del Sagittario o hanno sbagliato a dirmi quando sono nata o per come è iniziato sto già aspettando che finisca. 
Ci metterei anche un fanculo che secondo me non  ci sta male !!!!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2017)

Non vorrei farti pensare a un cattivo augurio, ma molti anni fa dissero che era l'anno del mio segno: morirono mia nonna e mio padre, il mio ex si sposò con un'altra e alla festa di capodanno conobbi mio marito.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Gennaio 2017)

*golden memories*

[video=youtube;vWNldLaDQCw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWNldLaDQCw[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Da sempre mi diverte leggere gli oroscopi senza dare loro alcun peso. In 6 giorni del 2017 ho capito che ho fatto bene.
> Minchia se quest'anno è l'anno del Sagittario o hanno sbagliato a dirmi quando sono nata o per come è iniziato sto già aspettando che finisca.
> Ci metterei anche un fanculo che secondo me non  ci sta male !!!!


Mi dispiace in primis che le cose non vadano bene ( in generale senza che tu entri nel particolare ) quindi ti aiuto con un VAFFANCULO al problemi 

dalla la mia esperienza posso dirti che quando arrivano situazioni difficili da affrontare poi con il tempo si capisce che anche quelle fanno parte della vita e affrontandole ( ti sembrerà strano ) si riesce a cogliere anche una parte di positività 

nemmeno io credo agli oroscopi anche perché troppe volte ho letto che era un anno fantastico   poi mi son ritrovata a risolvere problemi più o meno difficili 

comunque un abbraccio e che tutto si risolva  prima possibile :abbraccio: :amici:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non vorrei farti pensare a un cattivo augurio, ma molti anni fa dissero che era l'anno del mio segno: morirono mia nonna e mio padre, il mio ex si sposò con un'altra e alla festa di capodanno conobbi mio marito.


Scusa ma sei riuscita a farmi ridere


----------



## Brunetta (6 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa ma sei riuscita a farmi ridere


Fa quasi ridere anche me. Quasi.
Ed è tutto vero!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> [video=youtube;vWNldLaDQCw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vWNldLaDQCw[/video]


Ammazza che avatarro !!!!


----------



## Skorpio (6 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ammazza che avatarro !!!!


È x via del mio oroscopo, che dice che quando cambia il clima è preferibile cambiar vestito :rotfl:


----------

